

Publishing Your Ebook For Nerds – Lessons Learned - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2014/02/publishing-your-ebook-for-nerds-lessons-learned.php

======
ScottWhigham
That's great - thank you for sharing, Daniel.

I'm interested though in why you chose video as your chosen format? I've read
lots of your writings through the years here on HN and you're clearly a
writer. What's the reason behind the Youtube option? Just curious.

Thanks again - shared.

